# اليكم مني شرح عن تخطيط الشبكة gsm



## سالم المعمري (12 أكتوبر 2009)

طبعاً هذه المرفقات قيمة جداً جداً, فرجاً ارجو الدعاء منكم لنا من قلبكم والمرفقات هي كالأتي:


16 مقط عمن افلام فلاشية شرح عن تخطيط شبـــــــكة gsm .
بحث متواضع عن sdh مع تعاون من شركة الكاتيل الفرنسية فرع اليمن.
ملفات أكروبات ريدر عن الميــــكروويف.
أتمنى تلقى رضاكم في المواضيع المرفقة.:3:


----------



## الرسام الصغير (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا اخى سالم المعمرى والموضع شيق ورائع لكن لا استيع ايجاد المرفقات


----------



## dakanat (12 أكتوبر 2009)

اين المرفقات


----------



## GOLDZERO (17 أكتوبر 2009)

where


----------



## noha01 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحت اين المرفقات


----------



## سي الطيب (25 أكتوبر 2009)

merci


----------



## stihah (25 أكتوبر 2009)

هل درى البدر يوما وهويبغى كمالا ان عقبى كماله النقصان


----------



## angel2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على تعبك بس وين المرفقات


----------



## angel2009 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على تعبك بس وين المرفقات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## deltaegypt (30 أكتوبر 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssss


----------



## نيزو وبس (1 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 

اخى لا توجد مرفقات


----------



## alomda (2 نوفمبر 2009)

لو سمحت اين المرفقات


----------



## ammaid_2000 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

مازالت المرفقات غير موجوده


----------



## الشراعي ع (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اين المرفقات


----------



## louay (8 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي راجع موضوعك لا توجد أي مرفقات


----------



## eng.huda101 (1 يناير 2010)

اين المرفقات


----------



## koutoubi (1 يناير 2010)

لو سمحت اين المرفقات


----------



## هندوسه (2 يناير 2010)

كثيرررر حلوو..... بس وين المرفقات!!!


----------



## Monaf Abbas (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## en.ashraf (12 يناير 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## ibo (14 يناير 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## p92o (27 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا صحبي حلو اوي جميل فظيع فين المرفقات يا عم


----------



## eng_khater81 (28 يناير 2010)

أين * المرفقات ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نــوف (30 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وين المرفقات


----------



## ودالشريف (6 فبراير 2010)

سالم المعمري قال:


> طبعاً هذه المرفقات قيمة جداً جداً, فرجاً ارجو الدعاء منكم لنا من قلبكم والمرفقات هي كالأتي:
> 
> 
> 16 مقط عمن افلام فلاشية شرح عن تخطيط شبـــــــكة gsm .
> ...



مشكور اخي وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## semly83 (11 فبراير 2010)

thaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## semly83 (11 فبراير 2010)

thax


----------



## راشد الشلوي (11 فبراير 2010)

النيه واصله:20:


----------



## ayadi87 (12 فبراير 2010)

Merci


----------



## elmoaser (13 فبراير 2010)

روووووووووعه


----------



## a.olaimat (19 فبراير 2010)

*Merci*


----------



## abojabl (5 مارس 2010)

where the attached file


----------



## تحسين علي ناصر (5 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## algalee4u (5 مارس 2010)

نتمنى لك التوفيق دوم


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (6 مارس 2010)

أرجو من المشرف حذف الموضوع
الرجل كتب موضوع و تركه و يبدو أنه لم يدخل المنتدى بعدها
و إلى الآن هناك ناس ترفع الموضوع و تشكر و مش عارف عشان ايش تشكر
لا فيه ملف و لا حاجة
أرجو حذف الموضوع لأنه يسبب ربكة للناس على الفاضي
و حشو في مواضيع القسم على الفاضي


----------



## 1aburish (10 مارس 2010)

نننن


----------



## حمدان الرشيدي (13 مارس 2010)

وين المرفقات اخي سالم


----------



## محمد حسنى عثمان (13 مارس 2010)

لو سمحت اين المرفقات ؟


----------



## makawe (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hasan_pal (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مختار مرغنى (24 مارس 2010)

اين اين


----------



## majdiabdo (25 مارس 2010)

اين المرفقات


----------



## al_abi (26 مارس 2010)

*مشكوووورررر اخووووي*

مشكوووورررر اخووووي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 مارس 2010)

ايش السالفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أغلب المشاركين و اللي قاعدين يرفعون الموضوع يا إما أصحاب مشاركة واحدة أو مشاركتين أو ثلاث !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

و أولهم صاحب الموضوع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وين الإشراف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هي بس مواضيع تنرفع و بس و لا ايش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## القوى العظمى (31 مارس 2010)

اين الموضوع غير موجود جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## نافع الاشول (31 مارس 2010)

وين المرفقات يا باشا


----------



## theaubolgs (2 أبريل 2010)

i want to down load any about cctv and learn or had acourse in reputable training centre how could i do that


----------



## cityphone (3 أبريل 2010)

تحية خاصة الى كل من قام بالرد

مفيش مرفقات

سلام :16:


----------



## محمدكامل الجهلاوي (7 أبريل 2010)

اين المرفقات ؟ الاسم يشد بس وين المرفقات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## zerocool_300 (7 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

حلوة اوى


----------



## mago_mego (14 أبريل 2010)

where?
???????????????????????????????


----------



## المهندس ابو عايل (18 أبريل 2010)

الله المستعان


----------



## golden hunter (18 أبريل 2010)

ياااااااه انت تعبت خااااااالص.فين المرفقات


----------



## basharysn (18 أبريل 2010)

اين المرفقات بارك الله فيك


----------



## lumark (24 أكتوبر 2010)

دي مرفقات خيالية 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## الرجل الحر00 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

thx alot


----------



## ikf (7 نوفمبر 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mustafamogh (7 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ان اعمل في مجال الخلوي منذ اكثر من عامين اي مساعدة من تجهيزات سيمنس او نوكيا سيمنس او اريكسون فقط انا جاهز


----------



## imad70 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

baraka allahu feek


----------



## CROWN2010 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks


----------



## nourhan mohammed (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين المرفقات


----------



## رامز طلال (29 نوفمبر 2010)

هم يبكي وهم يضحك .......بس اكيييد هم يضحك يا جماعه ....المرفقات مش شايفها....شكرا على العموم للجميع


----------



## adel111 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ما في مرفقات 

الله هو الغني يا جماعه
مشكور على المحاوله


----------



## medht_2 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

اين المرفقات


----------



## medht_2 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ليش تركين الموضوع


----------



## abuharth (5 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## ddro (1 يناير 2011)

thanks thanks


----------



## ikf (12 يناير 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ayman1234567890 (15 يناير 2011)

*اين المرفقات*​


----------



## mahmoud hagagy (15 يناير 2011)

thank you


----------



## mohamed_ma17 (24 يناير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## mohab_raou (6 أغسطس 2011)

thank you


----------



## eng.ahmedkalawy (6 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## DANTE MINDED DEMON (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*where the attached file *​


----------



## طالب طفشان (17 سبتمبر 2011)

يأخوان مين السكران إلي يرد يقول شكراعلى الموضوع حلو:73:
لا في ملف ولا شئ:83:
المفروض الموضوع يحذف


----------



## alrowhani80 (29 يونيو 2012)

اين المرفقات


----------



## ميثم شبر2 (5 يوليو 2012)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## m.l.k (7 يوليو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jassim (13 يوليو 2012)

ممكن المرفقاتت


----------



## issam_mm (12 فبراير 2014)

مشكور اخي


----------

